# Complete Noob - Need Advice



## ClarkWGriswold (Oct 30, 2018)

We are coming to Pensacola NAS for the Blue Angels this weekend. While we are there, I'd like to take my son and his friend to the beach on base and do some fishing. Other than the fact that it's salt water, I'm completely ignorant of what I need to do. All my experience is in fresh water, so any advice on tackle, bait, rigging, what kind of fish to expect, time of day, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BreadMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Simple knocker rig with some live shrimp might work...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Shrimp/squid/cut bait... if you ain't experienced and only here fer a couple days just buy some pre rigs and just chunk em out there. I'd also have a larger rod and chunk a free lined cig/pin fish/croaker out there... You can also use a wire leader and chunk out some shark bait...


----------



## ClarkWGriswold (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Where can I find a good bait shop in the area?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you retired or active military? Most areas out there are restricted is why I ask. There are many good bait/tackle shops in the area and we'd need to know where you're staying to best answer your question.


----------



## ClarkWGriswold (Oct 30, 2018)

We'll be staying at the campground on base.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha. Be safe and have fun. Not sure how old your son is but the land cut off the base at the beach is not a no wake zone so keep that in mind when they're in the water or you're fishing.


----------

